

Ask HN: Programming Language Predictions For The Next 20 Years - IgorP

Fast-forward 20 years from now:<p>* What are the dominant programming language paradigms?<p>* What language(s) has/have emerged to solve yesterday's (today's) problems?<p>* What problems remain?
======
hacknat
I don't know about 20 years, but over the next few years more and more
developers will have to utilize and understand concurrency, and be able to
make use of all processing power available to them. Go and Node have put a
nice set of sugar around this problem and I think will only gain popularity.

